# OMG What Have I Done?



## mavblogs (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok people...I'm gonna try to make th is short, sweet & to the point...

New owners... acquired hedgie from a college kid getting rid of her...adopted her Sunday night...vet check today...she has mites...Nice...

Ok, so she's not even used to us yet and now we have to shove meds down her throat...uhh, ya, OOOOOOHHH KKKAAAA!!! She's not having ANY of that! (Here's where your suggestions are needed) lol

I have a med to put on her neck once every 2 weeks, and an oral med to be given once every 2 weeks... at least it's not EVERY day!! We also have an ointment to put on her face & eyes twice a day...I can manage that ok using qtips...WHICH by the way is what I wanted to name her...Qtip HA

Ok, so anyway...it's just a little frustrating adopting a new hedgie, and a sick one at that...I'm fearing the bonding process may take longer than usual =((

OMG and they are soooo messy...What's the deal with the poop?? It's not like guniea pig, or hamster poop...it's like small doggie poop, and moist!?!?! HELP LOL

Ok, no one need take this post the wrong way, we are a good family and will be good to our new baby...we've been rescuing animals for years...this one just happens to be a new experience for us...

Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions or tips=))

P.S...We still don't know her name, but I'm now leaning towards something such as....MEANIE...OMG I got it...Fussy Butt!! lol

Really though, I do feel so bad for her...her face & eyes look horrible, I sure hope the meds kick in and start working!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you tell us the medication she is on and what the ointment is?

This does not sound right for treatment of Mites, all that you usually need for treatment of mites is the Kitten/Cat Revolution.

Can you post a photo of her face please.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I can imagine how frustrating this must be for you, to adopt a new baby just to find out she's sick. I wish I could give more advice to all of your concerns, but I'm still pretty new to this also. I'm sure everyone here will help though, the advice I can give is to breath...deep breath in, exhale slowly.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Sorry that your first experience isn't great so far. At least she's not pregnate! (we hope) :lol: 
Sorry I can't offer any help on the meds. But the poop - my only advise is to get used to it. :lol: Just kidding. But seriously, I clean out the wheel every morning & any random poops as well. By the morning they are mostly dried. But my Cholla's wheel is always a poopy mess. It's normal. You'll get used to it pretty quickly & then you'll be like the rest of us & obsess about poop - because that's one way to tell if they are healthy. 
Welcome to the club!


----------



## mavblogs (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies...Revolution is one of the meds...she got it yesterday and will get two more doses...each 2 weeks apart...does that sound right?

I'll look at the meds and get the names for you and also try to get a pic of her face today and post it as well...Thanks!


----------



## mavblogs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Can you tell us the medication she is on and what the ointment is?
> 
> This does not sound right for treatment of Mites, all that you usually need for treatment of mites is the Kitten/Cat Revolution.
> 
> Can you post a photo of her face please.


Her meds are the revolution, ivermection (which is the oral med) and ak-poly-bac (which is the ointment)...She's sleeping so I'll try to get a pic later=)


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Revolution is great for treating mites, small amount on the back of her neck near the shoulder blades, every 2 weeks for 6 weeks (3 doses in total).

Is she on fleece? Shavings and wood products harbor mites so it is best that you removes any shavings or wood in her cage and switch to using fleece liners. Make sure you clean her cage throughly after removing the shavings/wood products.

Ivermection is very dangerous for hedgehogs and it can be fatal. I would suggest you stop using it right away and just use the revolution. Read about the Ivermection here:http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6 this goes for injection, oral or topical Ivermection.

I know that Ak-Poly-Bac is used for treating eye infections cause by bacteria, does yor girl have an eye infection also?

Will await your reply.


----------



## mavblogs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Revolution is great for treating mites, small amount on the back of her neck near the shoulder blades, every 2 weeks for 6 weeks (3 doses in total).
> 
> Is she on fleece? Shavings and wood products harbor mites so it is best that you removes any shavings or wood in her cage and switch to using fleece liners. Make sure you clean her cage throughly after removing the shavings/wood products.
> 
> ...


She came to me with aspen bedding...I have since removed it and she is on fleece=) (somehow the thought of pooping on blankets is bothersome to me but I'll get used to it) LOL

I'll read up on the ivermection (which by the way if I stop it that'll be fine with me b/c it's virtually impossible to get it in her mouth!!)...as far as the ointment goes...her eyes look horrible but I don't know if it's from scratching b/c of the mites or if it's a separate issue. Her whole face is crusty looking and one of her eyes wouldn't open when we brought her home...That same eye was irritated and bloody red around the outside of it...

I have a suspicious feeling that the Vet I took her to was more interested in "seeing" a hedgehog rather than actually being educated on them and having experience with them...I do have another Vet in mind for the future...One that specializes in Avian & exotics!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Where abouts are you located, maybe we can help you find an experience hedgehog vet 

I do wonder what is up with her face but I picture will sure help when you can get one of her. I have a few thoughts on what it might be but we will see.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oral ivermectin is not as as much of a risk as injected but I'd be hesitant to use it. I wonder why the vet is using both? Did he give any reason? 

Aspen is the cause of many hedgehog allergies so it's good she is off it. Does she have crust or sores anyplace other than her face? The issue with her face and eyes could be from the mites, allergy or she may have something else going on. Are you able to clean her face? 

Revolution should kill off the living mites within a couple of days so she should start feeling better and hopefully stop scratching.


----------



## Evalena (Jan 12, 2011)

i dont know about the meds, but for the poop, they're a LOT more poopie when they're babies. cinnamon pooped every 2 seconds, and it was all moist and gross. Now its a lot more firm and she doesn't poop as much. But cleaning the wheel is a must, i know its gross, but if you let it soak for a little bit before rinsing everything off its easier


----------



## mavblogs (Mar 30, 2011)

We are in Sanford, NC... apparently there is a good Vet in Cary, NC...She doesn't have any other irritated places other than her face...I am able to get the ointment onto her face & eyes with a qtip (I still have to wait until she opens up to dab it on)...It's goes something like this...

I get the med onto the qtip ready to go...she balls up...wait for it...wait for it....pops her head out a little and I dab it on...Repeat...repeat...repeat...LOL

Gonna go see if I can get that pic now...all of your help is SO MUCH appreciated!! 

BTW, hubby gets home tomorrow and we are gonna build her a C&C cage!! We're really excited about this=) Here's a silly question...what does C&C stand for exactly??


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

mavblogs said:


> BTW, hubby gets home tomorrow and we are gonna build her a C&C cage!! We're really excited about this=) Here's a silly question...what does C&C stand for exactly??


Cube and Coroplast.

Snarf is the same way - and he's two years old :roll: . If I have to dab polysporin on his head/visor, it's wait wait wait dab huff huff huff POP POP POP...miss...wait wait wait dab etc etc etc


----------



## mavblogs (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, gonna try to load this pic...hope it works...it's the best I could do for now...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hard to tell. A full face photo would be best if you can manage it some time. From what I can see, it looks like maybe she's been digging at her face.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello! Sorry that your new friend isn't doing so well - but it sounds like you are on the right track to getting her better.  Kudos to you for taking her in and giving her a good home!

I live in chapel hill, NC, so, relatively close to you. I've taken my hedgie to Raleigh Avian & Exotics and seen Dr. Johnson, if you want/need a vet recommendation. I can't remember off the top of my head how far Sanford and Raleigh are from each other, but it might be worth it if you think your current vet isn't so hot.

Anyways, welcome to HHC! Please keep us posted - good luck to you and your hedgie!


----------



## mavblogs (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks so much...Raleigh is about 40 minutes or so from me...The Vet you mentioned is the exact Vet that I have in mind for the future!! Your the 3rd recommendation so it has to be "the" place  

Thanks again for the welcome...we're building her a C&C cage and I can't wait to post pics for you all=)


----------



## mavblogs (Mar 30, 2011)

P.S...I think we're naming her Fussy! :lol: It totally fits!


----------

